# alligator bicycle



## detroitbike (May 7, 2015)

Customer brought in a work of art .....


----------



## vincev (May 7, 2015)

Alligator going to be all right?


----------



## fordmike65 (May 7, 2015)

At least he didn't use a pristine OG paint Elgin Oriole


----------



## walter branche (May 8, 2015)

*the original*



 ready to ride


----------



## bricycle (May 8, 2015)

...hu, hu, hu, hurts w-w-wwithout ma skin.....


----------



## filmonger (May 8, 2015)

Awww bet the animal rights people would be happy with that one!


----------



## Jeff54 (May 8, 2015)

Actually there are permits to "harvest" alligators in Florida, prob in other gulf states too. And word is, they're debating on increasing the amount "Harvested" currently. It seems the tree huggers obviously don't live near, them SOB are invading yards, hunting children, dogs, cats anything they can get their teeth into.  I don't think media exposure gives them the credit they deserve: They are hugely vicious and the tree huggers have caused a population explosion! 

a few weeks ago a guy got jailed because his son caught a 10-12 inch baby and they thought it was OK to keep for a while and release in due time. Accordingly, the father will see some jail time. I didn't know that but, in the 60's I bought 2 in east Los angles pet shop, when it was legal. Pretty harmless as babies especially considering if you take care of them properly, once they out grow the cage you'll move them to the bath tub. Mine never made it to the bath tub stage, like most families it ain't gonna happen. However, I had a friend, Vito, his parents let him keep rattle snakes and vipers, {Yes they were insane, and my 'friend' was nutz too!} and his made it to the bath tub stage. It was no pet at that stage, 2 ft, 3 ft is plenty enough to lose your fingers in 1 snap!. It was a little freighting to be in his room with rattlers and vipers in cages, pythons in open cages, but slide the bath tub door open, watch that alligator try to jump at you is extra chilling!. nor do I think any of that was a benefit for Vito, HS drop-out and the last time I saw him, about 22 years old he was on the hunt for a fix. Just the kind of guy, ya know? you'd want living next door raising vicious critters eh. 

But down here where alligators are abundant, Dad's get jail time because 10-12 year old found a baby??

Few years ago, I met a guy in a gated community, around here they'll all have some sort of ponds, "lakes". And yes of course, they're maintained, no alligators allowed plus, it would be a stretch for one to get inside of these comunities.. While in his back yard he showed me the spot alligator had broke into lower an area of privacy fence he'd built to protect his children.  The week before 6 ft alligator was inside of his pool.
They can not run too fast but not slow either; 15 miles per hour yet, from water they are suppose to be capable, (Rumored)  of jumping out of water 2 times the length of their size. At least, that's what a guy told me who had jammed on his brakes and jumped out of his truck to warn me, when I was tossing chunks of apples at 6-8 foot alligator into a channel. That Alligator had swam across the channel as I leaned over the side of bank, setting there with an eye locked on me, about 10-15 feet away. Apparently, just waiting for me to edge in a few feet closer.  Whew! 

I'm thinking ya know, 10-12 inch alligator would make good barbeque too. [wink]


----------



## vincev (May 8, 2015)

There is a season on gators.Swamp people is a good show.


----------



## bikeyard (May 12, 2015)

Choot Em!


----------



## hoofhearted (May 12, 2015)

*Diggin' the story - Jeff54 ......*


......... patric


----------

